# FYI - My Mod-Retirement & Stuff



## Ashtal (Oct 8, 2002)

Just wanted to let folks know that I am going to be stepping down as a Mod here on EN World, effective pretty much immediately.  I've had a great time here, and think this crew is one of the best on the Internet.  I'm not disappearing from the boards, but I am hanging up my mod-hat.

The reason for this is kinda interesting and weird and wonderful all at once.  I've been handed the keys to Nutkinland from Sir Squirrel Nutkin himself, and more honored I couldn't be, and I happily extend a welcome to anyone who's never been or ever been or always been to Nutkinland to come and hang out with us in a decidedly non-Grandmother hangout.  

Same Nut-Time; Same Nut-Channel.  Hope to see ya there, and I look forward to entering the posting fray as me, and not a mod, here too. 


Ashtal

_Edit: Made the thread sticky, is all, just for a day or two._


----------



## Crothian (Oct 8, 2002)

DP


----------



## Crothian (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, congrats for the new gig over at Nutkinland.


----------



## Mark (Oct 8, 2002)

See ya around, George!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 8, 2002)

be very careful over there, i have heard rumors of kicking....congrats ashtal, good to read we aren't actually losing you.


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 8, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *See ya around, George!  *




I told you never to use my real name!!!


----------



## madriel (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I'm the only one who's not a admin/mod at Nutkinland now.  Aside form the usual suspects in Fighting Words.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2002)

Ashtal, I just wanted to take a second to thank you for everything.  You've been a mod here for - what, over a year now?  You did a grand job, and we'll all miss your help. 

I've taken the liberty of giving you a Community Supporter account, which is yours for life.  Can't have you not being able to search for the keyword "Buffy" now, can we?

Good luck with your new role at Nutkinland.  You'll find that running a messageboard is full of its ups-and-downs, but ultimately it's a satisfying experience, and one I'd recommend to everyone.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 9, 2002)

Bye Ashtal!  You were the greatest mod I never hired.  Thanks for being the voice of reason on many many occasions.  Good luck over at Nutkinland.


----------



## Henry (Oct 9, 2002)

_*Henry waves at the train window*_ 

Bye! *sob* Don't forget to write! *sob*

Don't forget about us over here in 3E-land, y'hear?

Take care, Ashtal, and don't disappear on us totally!

See you at NKLand!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 9, 2002)

Good luck with the new gig, Ashtal!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 9, 2002)

Congratulations, Ashtal!  I'll see you at Nutkinland!


----------



## Talath (Oct 9, 2002)

We'll miss you Ashtal


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 9, 2002)

*Mew!*

Ah, you made me sniffle ... and thank you for the Community Supporter tag.   

*hugshugshugs*


Ashtal


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank you again for all the care, all the aggravation, and all the competence.  It's made me proud having you here. You're cool.


----------



## hong (Oct 9, 2002)

Ah, I see Ashtal no longer has teh banhammer.

_*beats Ashtal with stick*_

HAW HAW! And now I'm off to brag about this on Nutkinland.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 9, 2002)

I already congatulated Ashtal (or I said I was sorry for her) in Nutkinland, and I re-done it here


----------



## A2Z (Oct 9, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Ah, I see Ashtal no longer has teh banhammer.
> 
> *beats Ashtal with stick*
> 
> HAW HAW! And now I'm off to brag about this on Nutkinland. *



Where she *does* have the banhammer.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 9, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Where she does have the banhammer.  *




You forget Hong loves to be beaten, with a stick or with a hammer...


----------



## Jarval (Oct 10, 2002)

You've been a great mod here, so NKLand is lucky to get you.  Congrats on the new modness, and I'll see you over there


----------



## Acmite (Oct 11, 2002)

But...But...that only leaves us with one Canadian mod!

Sorry to hear you're stepping down, but good luck at Nutkinland!

What with all the Tieflings, and mantrains, and junk kickin' and all.

May your giant nickel always be shiny, and your air smokey black.....


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 11, 2002)

How many Moderators are there, anyways?  And how do they get chosen?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 12, 2002)

There are as many as Moruss thinks he needs, chosen in ways that none could guess.  I think he keeps a dartboard by his computer with everyone's name on it.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 12, 2002)

Ashtal,

Congratulations.  I previously congratulated you at Nutkinland, but I figured I would do it here as well.  Thanks for putting up with everyone here at EN World.

Good luck at Nutkinland!


----------



## Eosin the Red (Oct 13, 2002)

First, goodbye Ashtal mod - hope you continue to hang out. 

Now -


> chosen in ways that none could guess




Nah, He uses the old 1E psionic rules to figure these things out. 

99-00 Admin (Usually do not survive the board quickening)
96-98 Moderator: Roll D8 for special effect
____1. Quickly develop name for being unfair
____2. Take 2d10 Sanity
____3. Lose 1-3 hours each day.
____4. First use of power turns hair white.
____5. Donjon
____6. Gains followers
____7. Acts as a girdle of mighty typing.
____8. Mirror of Opposition.
93-95 News Hound

User profile affects your chances at Modiness. Somethings increase and others decrease the value of your roll. This becomes most important if you have a low roll and your number is reduced to less than 0. This results in INT & WIS being reduced to 3.  Morrus can allow you to roll up a new profile but many DMs relish the challange of having such a charater in their group.

HTH.


----------



## bondetamp (Oct 13, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *I think I'm the only one who's not a admin/mod at Nutkinland now.  Aside form the usual suspects in Fighting Words. *




I posted this a good while ago, but I'm too lazy to make anything new.


----------



## Ashtal (Oct 16, 2002)

BTW, thanks to whomever gave me the new custom title.  I like it muchly. 

This thread can probably be unstickied, too.

Thank you for your indulgence!


----------

